# 2017 Mug Shipping Update



## jeff (Jan 19, 2017)

I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 19, 2017)

You da man.


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 19, 2017)

How do I pay for mine


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 19, 2017)

jeff said:


> I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.





How do I pay for mine?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 19, 2017)

panchos61 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.
> ...


 

Here is the thread where you can order a mug.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/13th-anniversary-mug-sale-145354/


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good thing about living in Ohio.  I should get mine pretty quickly.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

How do you want payment for the ones preordered


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 19, 2017)

brownsfn2 said:


> Good thing about living in Ohio.  I should get mine pretty quickly.


 Me too....I'm right next door. :biggrin: Sorta...


----------



## campzeke (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking forward to my 1st IAP coffee mug. Thanks for a GREAT site and all you do!


----------



## mark james (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey - I'm a lunch date - You can save money and simply deliver! :cowboy:


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2017)

I can wait...no rush. Thanks for managing this!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 19, 2017)

No hurry will it be here by Sunday?


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 19, 2017)

jeff said:


> I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.





Done paid for mine thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2017)

gimpy said:


> How do you want payment for the ones preordered



Just go to the mug thread and click over to the shopping cart.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2017)

Boxes shipped today for:

mredburn
PR_Princess
bobleibo
LouCee
JTTHECLOCKMAN
mg_dreyer
Herb G
asyler
Brian G
mbroberg
Dalecamino
Cmiles1985
renichols
SteveG
ed4copies 
tbroye
lyonsacc
socdad
Monty
TLTHW
Mark James
Imaginethat 
Scott
bobjackson
mike8850
campzeke
Bill in Buena Park
Brownsfn2
josh@csusa
papaturner
BRobbins629
Bocere1
CREID
leehljp
thePenFriend


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 21, 2017)

It's not here yet Jeff!!!
That's okay. I'll just have my coffee in last year's mug 

You're awesome for getting that many shipped out at one time. Have a great weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2017)

Heading to the post office now with boxes for the following:

cwolfs69
jim15
RMOrud
Argo13
karl_99
TimS124
Smitty37
1Bigtuna
Leatherman1998
BSea
WARREN501
JohnU
Wizard
budnder
edman2
flyitfast
randyrls
Sparhawk
MDWine
Swagopenturner
D.Oliver
Heartofapen
JDennis
Edgar
alankulwicki7
elance
Robert Sherlock
walshjp17
Bedangerous 
Sylvanite
eborraga
mjbarry21


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2017)

*BE CAREFUL*

If you ordered a shirt, it may be packed right on top (label side) so take great care when you cut the tape. Might want to open the bottom instead. 

*BE AWARE*

The can koozie and sticker may be under the cardboard insert opposite the end you open. 

*LET ME KNOW*

If you don't believe you got what you ordered. I'll make it right ASAP. I try to triple check things, but mistakes happen, especially at 2am after 30 boxes, like last night :biggrin:


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Jan 21, 2017)

*Mug payment*

Jeff:
I ordered a mug #67.
I ordered a T-Shirt and paid for it.
How do I pay for the mug?
I am missing something.
Thanks:


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2017)

Gunnarkouper said:


> Jeff:
> I ordered a mug #67.
> I ordered a T-Shirt and paid for it.
> How do I pay for the mug?
> ...



The links to the shopping cart are posted in the Mug Thread.  

Here is the direct link to add a mug.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 21, 2017)

I just received my mug and t shirts. Love the pocket. Great job Jeff. Keep the faith.


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2017)

Shipping Monday morning for:

Bill Sampson
allunn
kronewi
Greggas
jasonbowman
hilltopper46
bmac
allmaclean
Mr Vic
mjsix1
Grampy122
vanngo5d
panchos61
Cole Roberts
Rudya7
BobGast


----------



## scotirish (Jan 23, 2017)

*Sorry Jeff.  So far I have had no success in finding the "shopping cart".  When I click on those words nothing happens.  Help needed to pay so I get the mug.
Thanks
Ron*


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2017)

scotirish said:


> *Sorry Jeff.  So far I have had no success in finding the "shopping cart".  When I click on those words nothing happens.  Help needed to pay so I get the mug.
> Thanks
> Ron*



Let's try this:

This Link should take you directly to the shopping cart and add mug. Links for the other products are on the right hand side.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 23, 2017)

Postman just brought mine.  Great shipping - shipped Sat. and arrived today (Mon) - do you know someone at USPS????
Thanks again Jeff for handling this and for all you do to support all of us.
Gordon


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2017)

Got mine today. ANOTHER nice mug! 

Thank you Jeff!!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 23, 2017)

Received my loot today - shipped Sat & arrived on Mon, can't beat that. Thanks Jeff, everything really looks great!


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 23, 2017)

*I just got MUGGED*



Looks good next to last year's


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mug, glass, t-shirt, Koozie and sticker received today.  Woo-hoo!!  Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad they're rolling in. That is surprising that the ones mailed Saturday noon arrived today.


----------



## CREID (Jan 23, 2017)

Got mine today, all the way out here in Washington. Thanks Jeff
And that Corinthian leather coozie is nice.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Jeff,
   If your keeping track I got mine today also. Thanks for all you do for us.


----------



## Herb G (Jan 23, 2017)

I got mine today also. Very nice. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine arrived safely today. 

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Monty (Jan 23, 2017)

Received mine today also. Especially like the managers glass.


----------



## mark james (Jan 23, 2017)

All arrived today!  The packing was perfect!  Thanks for all you do Jeff, this annual project is well worth the effort!  Thanks!!!

Nancy is waiting for shot glasses...


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2017)

This will get to the post office by closing time at 6pm if I'm lucky. I have an all day meeting that starts before the PO opens, but should let out in time to race there before they close. There's only one in the area that's open until 6.

zaqdesigns
TonyL
jsolie
Skookumpens 
bruce119
Gregf
jdmacdo
monty8867
smik
Finatic
Lenny
taz442


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2017)

mark james said:


> All arrived today!  The packing was perfect!  Thanks for all you do Jeff, this annual project is well worth the effort!  Thanks!!!
> 
> Nancy is waiting for shot glasses...



I think that request could be accommodated!


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2017)

Jim15 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> If your keeping track I got mine today also. Thanks for all you do for us.



I definitely do! Glad you got it, Jim.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2017)

REMEMBER - if something is broken or missing, LET ME KNOW ASAP! I'll fire the person responsible, and replace the goods.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 24, 2017)

I received mine. The mug, pint glass, koozie, and sticker all arrived without damage thanks to Jeff's careful packing. Thank you!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 24, 2017)

got mine yesterday. even the better half said that was a gorgeous mug. love the way the logo stands out from the mug. even got the number correct,


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2017)

Shipping Wednesday Morning

bmcclellan
Gunnarkouper
Kenv
rkimery
Cwalker935
Gimpy

International shipments on Thursday AM.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff;   Post office delivered mine yesterday.   Thanks!!!!


----------



## edman2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Got mine also Jeff. Thanks,


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks all, for letting me know.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 25, 2017)

No box here yet....I'll keep waiting.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2017)

Well........according to the Cast in Stone, Internationally Accepted, Golden Rule and IAP Rule #1........ Dave Lyons and I are the ONLY members to have received their mugs.......:biggrin:

Many thanks Jeff, and excellent addition to my growing collection.
I think the colour is better in person than your crummy pics:biggrin:

Cheers for now......off to work..:frown:


----------



## Katya (Jan 25, 2017)

My husband was making room in the cupboard last weekend, and decided that my IAP mugs needed to be *on display*. He put them on our mantel!  Kinda sweet, just like him<g>. Looking forward to adding this year's mug to the display. Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## asyler (Jan 25, 2017)

my came it, great looking mug, pint(sorta) glass and shirt,,
thanks!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2017)

Well it has arrived in NJ today Jeff. Thanks for packing this really well because I did hear the mailwomen get to my door and drop the box on the ground as she put the mail in the mailbox. When I went out to get it the first thing I did was shake it. But all was well along with my shirts and other goodies. I do like the color alot. Always a nice addition. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Mug*

I received mine Thank you


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2017)

These are leaving tomorrow morning:

pianomanpj
scotirish
jd420214
Dave Turner
AKPenTurner
SAWDUST 101
76Winger
eldee
EHARRI446
Penworks


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2017)

TimS124 said:


> No box here yet....I'll keep waiting.



Tim - Here's your answer. Looks like it took a little detour. If you don't see it in a day or so, let me know.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 26, 2017)

jeff said:


> TimS124 said:
> 
> 
> > No box here yet....I'll keep waiting.
> ...



Thank you!  No idea why it headed west when it was almost here...our weather hasn't been that scary for at least a couple weeks...  :biggrin:

I'll post again once it ends its little vacation and comes home.


----------



## bmac (Jan 26, 2017)

Got my package yesterday, everything in perfect condition. Very nice mug and really nice pint glass. The wife even liked the pint glass.

Bobby


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jeff,

My wandering package made it home today!  Despite the extra days en route, everything arrived intact!  Thanks for nudging it back on track (and especially for padding it very effectively).

The sandblasted pint glass has a much better feel than laser etched...looks great too!

Tim S.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2017)

TimS124 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> My wandering package made it home today!  Despite the extra days en route, everything arrived intact!  Thanks for nudging it back on track (and especially for padding it very effectively).
> 
> ...



Good news! I knew the USPS would come through :biggrin:

I really like those glasses too. I think sandblasting is the preferred method.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2017)

Shipping Friday 1-27

danom
its_virgil
Wayne
RMckin5324
Scotian12

And that, my friends means that every order placed so far is shipped. 123 Packages.

I think I'll take Friday and Saturday off. :biggrin:

PLEASE if you have reserved a mug and you intend to buy it, please get that transaction done.

We have:
29 numbered mugs reserved, but not yet purchased
14 numbered mugs not reserved, which are available
17 unnumbered small mugs available

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2017)

Leaving 44145 today are packages for:

David M
michael67
tjseagrove


----------



## rudya7 (Jan 28, 2017)

I received mine on Wednesday. I think that's a record for shipping to NJ! Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 28, 2017)

I was on the road, so I'm behind in letting you know that my mug and pint glass arrived safe and sound.

Both are fantastic!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Jan 28, 2017)

The box arrived. Everything looks amazing especially the mugs. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2017)

Except for a couple Canadian orders, and a few US orders shipped just yesterday, I think everybody expecting their mug should have it. 

If you think your mug should be in your hands and it is not, let me know and I'll track it down.

ALSO - please let me know if you didn't get what you ordered! There were several very late nights packing boxes, and I know mistakes were made.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2017)

This morning, boxes for the following were dropped off at the Fairview Park, OH post office.

Hopco
stuckinohio
markgum
The Penguin

Thanks!


----------



## wizard (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Jeff,
I'm sorry for delay in posting. My mugs, glass, shirt arrived all intact with what has to be the most secure packaging I have seen in a while. 
Thank you again for everything you do for us!!!
Kind Regards,
Doc


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 31, 2017)

Anxious to get my swag!


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2017)

Tomorrow morning, package for the following folks leave Cleveland.

jbg230
log2lumber
Dantanatx
elkhorn
RegisG
Rbstallings

Thanks all!


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2017)

wizard said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I'm sorry for delay in posting. My mugs, glass, shirt arrived all intact with what has to be the most secure packaging I have seen in a while.
> Thank you again for everything you do for us!!!
> Kind Regards,
> Doc



Thanks for letting me know, Doc!


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Anxious to get my swag!



Hopefully Wednesday at the latest!


----------



## scotirish (Feb 1, 2017)

*Got mine and the coffee tastes better then with other cups!  *


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 1, 2017)

I am so excited that this year's cup fits under my Keurig.   I would have paid twice as much!


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2017)

brownsfn2 said:


> I am so excited that this year's cup fits under my Keurig.   I would have paid twice as much!



Now you can discard the funnel and hose you were using to fill last year's mug.


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2017)

Other than the ones I shipped this morning (post #68, above), who is still waiting for their mug? PM me and I'll track it down.


----------



## jeff (Feb 2, 2017)

Tomorrow AM packages for the following depart from 44145:

stonepecker
HCPENS
Pete275
Geffre

Thanks everyone for your support of our IAP!


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Feb 2, 2017)

Was able to make it into town this morning, Jeff. Got everything and it's incredible.
Thank you so much.

David


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 3, 2017)

Everything arrived safe and sound for me too. Thank you Jeff for doing all the work on this. I know it's a lot! We all appreciate it.


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you, Jeff!  Got mine today and it looks great!


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2017)

Headed to the P.O. now with packages for:

Theawakening
notnate
Mrs. Charlie_W
rainwatd

Thanks all!


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2017)

Packages for the following depart Cleveland Tuesday morning:

Camper8
Douglas Feehan
Mrs. Charlie_W
endacoz


----------



## jeff (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll be out of town for a few days, so any mugs ordered after about 10pm eastern time tonight will not ship until Monday Feb 13. So if you want your mug quickly, get your order in! Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Feb 8, 2017)

Packages shipping Wednesday morning for:

gotitjr
DaddyO


----------



## danom (Feb 8, 2017)

*mug*

Received my mug and stuff today Jeff.
thks very much.
I truly like the colour of this mug. 

Dave


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 8, 2017)

Received my order and am thrilled.

Bring on the rest of the BASH.


----------



## jeff (Feb 12, 2017)

Packages shipping Monday morning for:

ROBS
FLBOY68
Zuke
Trthompson
Jaybreda
D-Pens
Rsanders03

Thanks!


----------



## philipff (Feb 24, 2018)

jeff said:


> I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.



  My Treasured IAP mug has been stolen by some creep!  How and how soon can I get a new one?  Willing to pay, no matter the cost and shipping just so long as it is the same size as the original I got at the Mid-atlantic Pen Gathering !!  Philip


----------



## jeff (Feb 24, 2018)

philipff said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I started packing mugs last night. I can pack about 25 orders a night, so I am hoping to ship about 75 boxes on Saturday.  My goal is to have everything shipped by Feb 1.
> ...



Philip

You posted in the *2017* mug thread. 

The 2018 thread is here.

Send me a PM and tell me what you're looking for. We don't keep a stock of any particular mug. We have only 1 mug left in the 2018 batch which if you hurry to shop.penturners.org you can get.


----------

